# le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apporté(s) - accord du participe passé



## Kakikako

Bonjour
Encore un problème de participe passé.

_... pour le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apporté(s)_

Logiquement il faut un 's' puisque le COD (le réconfort et l'amitié) est avant le verbe, mais cela me parait bizarre. Y a-t-il une exception quelconque en raison de la structure de la phrase?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut bien la marque du pluriel au participe passé, mais je n'y vois rien de bizarre pour ma part.


----------



## Kakikako

Parfait, j'avais un doute. Merci Maître Capello


----------



## Bezoard

Kakikako said:


> _... pour le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apporté(s)_
> 
> Logiquement il faut un 's' puisque le COD (le réconfort et l'amitié) est avant le verbe, mais cela me parait bizarre. Y a-t-il une exception quelconque en raison de la structure de la phrase?


On pourrait éventuellement envisager un accord de proximité avec _amitié_.
_... pour le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apportée._

Mais cet accord ne fait pas l'unanimité.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Mais cet accord ne fait pas l'unanimité.


En effet, car cet accord pourrait suggérer que seule l'amitié leur aurait été apportée.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr,  il y a un conflit entre la règle classique de l'accord avec plusieurs donneurs (règle à laquelle nous sommes très habitués) et l'accord de proximité.  Mais dans le cas présent, le contexte est très clair et l'accord de proximité n'entraîne aucune ambiguïté.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> En effet, car cet accord pourrait suggérer que seule l'amitié leur aurait été apportée.


Si on a vraiment un état d'âme par rapport à ce point particulier, il suffit d'inverser les noms dans la phrase !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ben non, le problème reste exactement le même :

_le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apport*és*_ → le réconfort et l'amitié leur ont été apportés
_le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apport*ée*_ → seule l'amitié leur a été apportée
_l'amitié et le réconfort qu'elle leur a apport*é*_ → seul le réconfort leur a été apporté

_le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apport*é*_ *
_l'amitié et le réconfort qu'elle leur a apport*ée*_ *

* L'accord n'est fait ni avec l'ensemble des donneurs, ni avec le donneur le plus proche.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pensais en fait à :

_"l'amitié et le réconfort qu'elle leur a apportés"_


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord, mais cela ne change en rien la question de l'accord. Si on fait l'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs, les deux ordres des noms donnent exactement le même accord au masculin pluriel, sans ambiguïté de sens puisqu'aucun des deux substantifs n'est masculin pluriel :

_le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apport*és*_ → accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs
_l'amitié et le réconfort qu'elle leur a apport*és*_ → accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs

Le problème survient pour l'accord avec le donneur le plus proche, donc au singulier (masculin ou féminin selon le genre du dernier substantif). Il suggère en effet que seul le dernier nom est qualifié par la proposition relative plutôt que les deux.

_le réconfort et l'amitié qu'elle leur a apport*ée*_ → deux possibilités :

règle classique de l'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs : seule l'amitié leur a été apportée
règle rare et désuète de l'accord avec le donneur le plus proche : le réconfort et l'amitié leur ont été apportés
Le problème avec cette deuxième règle est qu'elle rend la phrase ambiguë : est-ce que c'est l'ensemble des donneurs qui sont qualifiés par la proposition relative ou est-ce seulement le dernier ? Il est donc préférable d'éviter l'accord avec le donneur le plus proche pour cette raison.


----------



## danielc

Bezoard pense que le contexte de cette phrase est clair et donc un accord de proximité de poserait pas de problème. Je comprends pourquoi il dit cela.

Dites-vous MC que pour l'accord du partcipe passé dans les cas où le ou les sujets précèdent le verbe, comme dans notre exemple, qu'il n'y a pas de justification pour l'accord de proximité? Le contexte est clair pour Bezoard, mais non pas pour vous?Il est un problème général pour ce type de phrase, selon vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord de proximité est archaïque ; il n'est plus en usage depuis près de sept siècles. D'autre part, comme je l'ai montré précédemment, il crée des ambiguïtés qui n'existent pas avec la règle actuelle (accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs). Certains contextes peuvent certes aider à lever l'ambiguïté, mais elle demeure dans la majorité des cas. Pour ces raisons, je ne vois aucun intérêt à vouloir réintroduire cet accord d'un autre âge.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> L'accord de proximité est archaïque ; il n'est plus en usage depuis près de sept siècles.


Il était encore courant sous la Renaissance et pouvait se rencontrer jusqu'au XVIIe siècle. Pas si archaïque que ça, et il suffirait d'un rien pour le remettre à la page, si c'était opportun. Pour ma part, l'accord classique me convient, mais dans certaines phrases et à condition qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguïté, l'accord de proximité peut être assez élégant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> il suffirait d'un rien pour le remettre à la page, si c'était opportun


Je n'y vois justement rien d'opportun pour ma part.



Bezoard said:


> l'accord de proximité peut être assez élégant


 En quoi cet accord-là serait-il plus « élégant » que l'accord classique ? Auriez-vous des exemples particuliers à nous citer où ce serait le cas ?


----------



## Bezoard

Cela demande réflexion, mais dans l'attente, je citerais volontiers Racine :
_Surtout j’ai cru devoir aux larmes, aux prières
Consacrer ces trois *jours* et ces trois _*nuits entières*
— Jean Racine, _Athalie_


----------



## Maître Capello

Racine a certes employé cet accord de proximité, mais on peut se demander si ce n'est pas avant tout pour la rime.


----------



## Bezoard

Il aurait pu écrire :
_Surtout j’ai cru devoir à pleurer et prier
Consacrer ces trois *jours* et ces trois _*nuits entiers*
La rime était sauve, mais c'est nettement moins beau !


----------



## Reynald

Bezoard said:


> La rime était sauve, mais c'est nettement moins beau !


Lucide ! 
L'accord de proximité me donne aussi l'impression de compliquer inutilement la lecture par la nécessité de lever à chaque fois l'ambiguïté (ou de rester dans le flou).


----------



## danielc

Le problème avec une discussion plus générale de l'accord de proximité est que nous nous égarons du type d'accord qui est le sujet du fil- le participe passé (et COD avant). Je suis quand même content que MC puisse voir l'utilité de l'accord de proximité pour les adjectifs, au moins dans la poésie!


----------

